# 1995 240sx SE Options



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anybody know the factory options on the 1995 240sx? My friend is thinking about purchasing one all he has seen is a pic of the exterior. He knows its an SE model, its stick, doesnt have a spoiler, or does not have the 5 spoke alloys rims. Im curious about the differential, if since its showing no real add ons would it have the limited slip or not, this might be too much to ask but its kinda far to just go and look at it so i thought i'd ask, Thnx


----------



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

Also if i go there is there a way i can tell if its got a limited slip without doing a burnout?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

one way to see if it came with a vlsd is to jack up the rear end and put the car in neutral. spin one of the tires while its in the air. if both the tires spin in the same direction, you have a vlsd. if not, then you dont.


----------



## Bullitt (Jul 2, 2004)

I have a 1995 SE...keyless entry, spoiler, sunroof, front lip, fog lights, white face gauges, and the VLSD S14's also have ABS. If im not mistaken, if you have ABS, you have VLSD and vice versa. I do not have it :-(


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

like bullitt said most se's come with 5 lug alloys and a sun roof and a front lip ect. these are the easyest way to tell if it is a se. but my base modle had a spoiler and fog lights so i you might have to double check


----------

